# Baseball Themed Desk Pen



## thebillofwrites (Jan 5, 2014)

This is a recent project that I had a lot of fun making.

It will probably end up as a gift for a baseball fan relative of mine.

The bat is an antique miniature that I picked up at a garage sale. It's just over 16" in length.

To preserve the "old" look & feel, I gave it a light buffing with a scotchbrite pad, and then rubbed in some True-Oil finish.

The guts are from a Panache kit.

Bill


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 5, 2014)

That is just cool and creative. Nice job.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like your reuse of a Louisville Slugger (small size).  Well done.
gordon


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great, did you get one certain pen kit, or did you built it out of multiple kits?


----------



## longbeard (Jan 5, 2014)

That's awesome Bill, great job. My aunt would love that.


Harry (went to my first ball game last year) M


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 5, 2014)

wildbill23c said:


> Looks great, did you get one certain pen kit, or did you built it out of multiple kits?



Hi Bill,

All of the parts come from the center section of a "Panache" kit from CSUSA

Artisan Panache Pen Kit | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

When the innards are glued in to each half, the small trim ring is left off of the handle end of the bat, and the protruding part on the barrel end is faced off flush so that I could have bare wood mating with bare wood when screwed together, instead of having the black hardware exposed like you see it on the kit pictures in the link.

Thanks to all for the kind words.

Bill


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 5, 2014)

That's really cool!!!






Steve


----------



## wildbill23c (Jan 5, 2014)

thebillofwrites said:


> wildbill23c said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, did you get one certain pen kit, or did you built it out of multiple kits?
> ...



Awesome, thank you for the link and the knowledge.  I was kind of scratching my head trying to figure out how you did it.


----------



## Gord K. (Jan 6, 2014)

Great job! I especially like that the grain lines up when the pen is closed. To me, it's those details that make the end result special.


----------



## Ronnie Breedlove (Jan 6, 2014)

I believe that's a home run!!! well done.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 6, 2014)

A Great Idea, and Exercution Bill,
No doubt about it you will hit a "Home Run" with this pen.
Brian.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 8, 2014)

Great idea Bill! You should market this to all MLB fans. They would go nuts over it!


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 12, 2014)

Great execution and adaptation of a Panache kit.  Congrats being on the front page!


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats on making the front page,that pen is a grand slam!!!






Steve


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow.......imagine my surprise when I logged in just now to see my pen looking back at me !!!

I'm honored, to say the least.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.

Hey Jeff......have you lived in Westlake your whole life?

I grew up in North Olmstead & Fairview Park. I know this will sound crazy, but I actually miss the winters there.....(Some Times). I left Ohio in 83.

Bill


----------



## razor524 (Jan 16, 2014)

Could you please tell me the overall length of this pen?  My Dad is a huge Rockies fan and I think he would love something like this!

Sorry, reread the 1st post and saw the length!  Great job by the way!


----------



## mrtrenier (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm going to try this.  I want to leave the black there so it looks like tape.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jan 25, 2014)

mrtrenier said:


> I'm going to try this.  I want to leave the black there so it looks like tape.



Please post a photo of it when you are done.

I had thought about painting the handle Black, which pretty much would have made the joint line disappear.

Bill


----------



## Turned (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing,what a great idea :good:
When i get some more experience i have got to give this a try  

Helge.


----------

